# Helping Out A Camperdown Elm



## PinkFloydEffect (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIXwkyLLbbM


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Dec 8, 2010)

*Part 2*

Part 2!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn4tCXbajPE


----------



## sloth9669 (Dec 11, 2010)

Great work ! 

This spring we are looking for a mass get together so watch the firewood section for the info.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Dec 11, 2010)

sloth9669 said:


> Great work !
> 
> This spring we are looking for a mass get together so watch the firewood section for the info.



Thank you

Get together? What exactly do you mean? AS members?


----------



## Stihlcutter (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey you ever move to washington, just by what i have seen. You have a job with me anytime. You really know what your doing.
-ac


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Dec 25, 2010)

Stihlcutter said:


> Hey you ever move to washington, just by what i have seen. You have a job with me anytime. You really know what your doing.
> -ac



 that's the thing I really don't, I go off what I have taught myself from the internet. I really wish someone would get me out of the DAMN engine shop and into some trees though... I hate my job as a small engine mechanic.


----------



## Rickytree (Dec 30, 2010)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> that's the thing I really don't, I go off what I have taught myself from the internet. I really wish someone would get me out of the DAMN engine shop and into some trees though... I hate my job as a small engine mechanic.


 
Just go to one of the local tree services and ask for a job. With your work ethic and knowledge of small engines, your a shoein. Did you do that job for FREE? Man you gots to gets the moneys BRO. Even if their relatives. Just my opinion. Keep up the good work and there's no place to go but up..


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Dec 30, 2010)

Rickytree said:


> Just go to one of the local tree services and ask for a job. With your work ethic and knowledge of small engines, your a shoein. Did you do that job for FREE? Man you gots to gets the moneys BRO. Even if their relatives. Just my opinion. Keep up the good work and there's no place to go but up..


 
Already have, knone want's the tiny dude and I lock out with vertigo after 50ft. I even filmed an Elm removal time lapse in HD for a company for promotional help and they did not even return my email. Yes I did this for free including mulch and manure, labor and tools. They are not going to hire anyone they don't care or understand the trees significance to our local horticulture history all I can do is save what's left and adore them when I'm old


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Already have, knone want's the tiny dude and I lock out with vertigo after 50ft. I even filmed an Elm removal time lapse in HD for a company for promotional help and they did not even return my email. Yes I did this for free including mulch and manure, labor and tools. They are not going to hire anyone they don't care or understand the trees significance to our local horticulture history all I can do is save what's left and adore them when I'm old


 
Well I think the vertigo thing would pass with the proper training and climbing direction. Even if you don't want to climb or you do, You will just do the small stuff and drag brush and become an awesome ground guy. You should keep trying cuz a person with your outlook is hard to find out there. Keep in mind the funnel approach. It is what you put in = what you get out. And you have been putting in just got to put more in to get some out. Keep trying cuz I'd hire you in a heartbeat. Keep in mind employers don't want people on drugs or alcoholics and people showing up late or not at all, but I'm sure You already know that... Cheers and all the best in the New Year..


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jan 2, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Well I think the vertigo thing would pass with the proper training and climbing direction. Even if you don't want to climb or you do, You will just do the small stuff and drag brush and become an awesome ground guy. You should keep trying cuz a person with your outlook is hard to find out there. Keep in mind the funnel approach. It is what you put in = what you get out. And you have been putting in just got to put more in to get some out. Keep trying cuz I'd hire you in a heartbeat. Keep in mind employers don't want people on drugs or alcoholics and people showing up late or not at all, but I'm sure You already know that... Cheers and all the best in the New Year..


 
I can take someone being a hardass on a ground-man or brush dragger but for me to overcome vertigo I would need someone to give me a lot of patients to understand when I want to come down to the ground now I mean NOW, then I will re-climb and try again. I would be glad to drag brush and be trained at minimum wage, I document my work so hopefully someone local will see my threads and give me a chance. I would never show up under the influence of anything to a job, I don't even smoke cigarettes.... but what one chooses to do on their own time is another story and should not effect a job position. Happy new year!


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Jun 23, 2012)

*Part 3*

*Part 3!!*

[video=youtube_share;uRPtToEFWbQ]http://youtu.be/uRPtToEFWbQ?hd=1[/video]


----------

